# Mindless Self Indulgence - Forgotten_Futures (~BBW, Eating, ~FFA)



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 3, 2013)

*Mindless Self Indulgence*
by
_Forgotten_Futures_
*(~BBW, Eating, ~FFA)*​
(The title says it all! Short one off, enjoy.)


Dropping my purse just inside my bedroom door, I hurriedly sat down at my desk. My mouth watered with anticipation. I'd been craving chocolate all day, and stopped by the drug store on my way home from school for a short stack of 7 ounce Hershey bars. Plush backside filling the back of the chair, thighs touching almost to the knee and spreading wider than my generous hips, the quantity of my purchase served as mute testimony to the reason behind my size.

Unwrapping a bar, I dug in hungrily, stuffing bite after bite into my mouth until the thick, rich milk chocolate coated every surface, my tongue swimming through a deep pool of molten bliss. I swallowed and repeated the performance, greedily scarfing down the entire thing. I was in the process of reaching for a second when I heard an odd sound behind me.

Swiveling the chair around, I was shocked to find another woman in my bedroom. The analytical half of my brain cataloged her features, while the more emotional side fought down panic. Average height, full hourglass - yet wide through the middle - very plump, skin tone a light brown. Her cute face held ocean-blue eyes, framed by long hair the same shade as her skin. I initially thought she was naked, then noticed a lack of nipples and realized she was simply wearing a very minimal bikini the same color as her skin. She seemed to glisten, as though wet, and when she spoke it was with a silky alto purr that bored deep into my nether regions.

Hello there. Enjoying yourself?

The question was at once rather odd, yet also suspiciously simple. She made no demands, her posture unthreatening, yet also gave no explanation as to her presence. She did not seem at all put off by my presence either, which suggested she knew I belonged there.

Uhh.... who are you and what are you doing in my room? I wondered at the muddiness of my speech, until I realized my mouth was still thick with melted chocolate. I then began the awkward process of trying to rinse it out without a beverage, accompanied by a rising feeling of guilt. While I was not at all self-conscious about my fatness, I was nonetheless a little shy about pigging out, and here this stranger had probably just seen me stuffing my face. Nervously, I set the as-yet-wrapped second bar of chocolate back down on the desk behind me.

You don't know? Oh, what is this world coming to? she queried, fingers splayed across succulent hips. I am Lady Chocolate, she pronounced it shock-oh-lah-tay, but it took little effort for me to put it back together as chocolate. But you may call me Cara. As for why I am here, well, that's a bit of a story.

Well... umm... if it will make you being in my room make any more sense, then..., I shrugged, soft upper arms and full C-cups wobbling with the sudden up-and-down motion, go ahead?

Gladly, she purred, setting my loins on fire once more. I am - though I rather dislike the implied slight of the term  one of this world's Goddesses of Gluttony. More specifically, I venerate and reward self indulgence.

S-Self indulgence? I stuttered out. I had a sudden impression of where this might be going, too many erotic weight gain stories online inspiring my thoughts to a variety of positive and negative ends.

Yes. Self indulgence. She emphasized the words in such a way that I would've instantly popped a diamond hard on, were I a guy and had the right equipment for such an action. As it was, I felt myself moistening, my heart beating faster as some of the more positive stories forced themselves to the front.

The kind of self indulgence, the self-described Goddess strode toward me, dripping with purpose and seductive desire, that inspires a deliciously soft young woman such as yourself to bring home five chocolate bars - each large enough to split among a family of four - with the intention of greedily cramming all five into her generous, round tummy. Somewhere during this drawn out sentence, my visitor had appropriated the chocolate bar I'd been about to start, as she said, 'greedily cramming into my generous, round tummy,' when I first noticed her, unwrapped it, and was now holding it just in front of my mouth with her other hand rubbing my tummy through my silky stretch T-shirt. The belly that, I was now all-too-aware rested heavily on my thighs.

Not that the extent of my fatness was news to me, or anything like that. I'd outgrown size 20 just a few weeks ago, and moved on to 22 without any particular concern. It actually titillated me, how my belly had, within the last 30 pounds, begun eclipsing the button of my jeans, prompting me to start wearing belts all the time for that wondrous sensation of cold metal on bare flesh. I had a big appetite and ate a lot, and since I had my own apartment, I had a tendency to stuff myself a few times a week, something I'd been doing more often now that my fatter tummy actually sat in my rather fat lap - I was very bottom heavy and more than a little disproportionate.

But I'd never had anyone come on to me quite like this - stick food in my face, tell me how fat I was, and send electricity coursing through my body with but a touch. I knew I was *fat*, but this, glorifying my gluttony, encouraging it, egging me on...

I wasn't entirely conscious of my actions, but I knew I was eating. Richness filled my mouth, then descended to my tummy, again and again, as my visitor - the woman who had called herself Cara, among other things - proceeded to stuff me as she - rightly - assumed I had planned to do myself. You are a specimen to inspire, Samantha. Such an eager glutton, she purred in my ear. I moaned through a mouthful of decadence (I was cognizant enough to know what Cara fed me now was not what I'd bought at the store). My hands, freed from their usual task of feeding my food lust, instead wrapped around and groped Cara's gorgeous backside. Her skin felt oddly slick and muddy, the flesh beneath at once solid and oh-so-fuckably soft. I moaned at a fresh mouthful, an increasingly diminished fragment of my awareness registering the fact my belly extended farther down my thighs than I'd ever stuffed it on my own.

Yes, a good pig. I've had the pleasure of feeding many young women, but few as eager and willing as you, my dear. I smiled internally at the compliment. When I had decided to take praise for my gluttony as a compliment, I did not know, but the warmth her words caused me was unmistakable. Suddenly, her hands were on my lower arms, pressing them into the cushioned rests on my desk chair, the same muddy feeling as my hands felt on her incredible ass. Then her lips were on mine, her tongue in my mouth, and I realized with a start what that muddy sensation was.

The richest chocolate I'd ever tasted slid across my tongue, oozed down my throat. The makeout lasted minutes, and left me impossibly stuffed when she finally pulled back, licking my lips as if to let me know I hadn't swallowed her tongue. It was that moment a light flicked on inside me, and I realized, implausible though it was, that she had somehow been feeding me with her own essence, somehow producing chocolate from her own body and funneling it into mine.

I looked down as she withdrew, the lusty glow still permeating my entire being, but the fog of hunger having parted, at least for now, allowing me to once again think clearly and assess my situation.

The first thing I noticed was my belly. So fat, so round, it easily covered half my rather long thighs, perched atop them not even as a solid mass, but following the inner and outer curves of both legs, filling my lap and spilling over the sides. Such an overstuffed sack it was that my breasts actually rode up toward my face, supported by the mass of my gut. My eyes widened, panic rising in me once more. I didn't feel any pain, and didn't understand how that was possible, but I knew beyond a doubt I could not fit that much in my stomach, even on a particularly manic binge.

H-how-? Cara placed a finger against my lips. Of its own accord, my tongue flashed out to lick her skin for scraps. She giggled, sticking the finger through up to the second knuckle. I suckled like a baby.

Reward, for veneration. You eat so well, my greedy little piglet, I couldn't bear to cut you off so soon. She patted the side of my great, gorged tummy. Amazingly, it actually shook, tiny little tremors running through the mass of its contents. Such desire, such lust, such, such mindlessness deserves reverence! You honor me with your gluttony. And so, I saw fit to gift you with the capacity to truly worship.

I was simply too stunned to speak, even though Cara's chocolate-oozing finger was no longer in my mouth. I simply sat and caressed the giant mass that was my stomach, running my hands along the sides, trying - and failing - to clasp them around the farthest protruding point. It - it feels so good!

I know, the words were not the silky, lust-inducing purr she'd been using for the entire encounter thus far, but a powerful, lusty growl, as though the capacitative longing deep in my groin had been given a voice, and spoke thus.

I grabbed her, pulling her to me, crushing her perfect chocolate tits against my far less perfect fleshy ones, barely resisting the urge to take a bite out of her face and instead clamping my lips against hers and praying she would feed me more as I did the only sexually-relevant thing I could in my current, impossibly stuffed state. As my awareness slipped away once more, I felt her arms wrap around me...
When next I came to, it was immediately obvious I was no longer in my home. I lay, curled up with Cara, in a massive four-post bed that could have comfortably slept 10 women my size (the subsequent line of thought threatened, briefly, to overwhelm my still-thrashed emotional core, but I fought it down). Cara's chocolatey scent filled my nostrils, a growl in my stomach prompting me to lean down and lick her cheek, but I found nothing there.

She did wake up though, eyes fluttering open into a warm smile. It doesn't work when I don't tell it to, she spoke in a lilting sing-song. While this tone did not set my loins to burning, it did flutter my heart. Cara sat up, cupping her hands, and I watched, rapt, as molten brown-ness seeped into the space, eventually solidifying into a blob of dense fudge, which she gave me. I happily sank my teeth in, though I knew such an offering would not nearly be enough to sate my new appetite.

Sleep well? I nodded, too busy stuffing my face for speech. Cara sighed, rubbing one juicy thigh, nearly as big around as her waist, I did pick you for your gluttony, didn't I?

I must have looked a question at her, for she laughed and patted my stomach, bulging with new fat from the night before. No, I'm not resentful. I just don't want you to become a complete eating machine. Oh, the lust feels wonderful, but just once I'd like to find myself a fat, beautiful glutton who doesn't become a mindless sow the moment I touch her.

I paused in my gluttony long enough to kiss her - coming away with my mouth full of heaven - and caressed her arm with my free hand. I can't promise you on the sow part - I'll fill this bed if you let me - but if you want someone to talk to, I'm sure you'll find a way to create times when I'm not hungry.

Rewards for the Veneration? she smiled as she spoke the line that was to become our mantra.

Rewards for the Veneration. Sate my gluttony, and I'll do my best to sate yours, I grinned, hoping she got my allusion to her desire for socialization as a sort of hunger of her own.

Yesss, she purred, stroking my thigh in an entirely different fashion, pressing in on me as she forced the last of her fudge ball into my mouth. If gluttonous self indulgence, is your goal, than you, my dear Samantha, have come to the right woman.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice story. MORE Please.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 20, 2021)

Lovely story


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Aug 27, 2021)

Nothing quite like meeting your feeder.


----------

